# Milling a 3/16" slot with my lathe.



## aametalmaster (Nov 12, 2011)

This is my arbor that i make my SB pulleys in and i make 15 or so a year. Well it needed a 3/16" w x 3/32" deep keyway. I could have done it a dozen different ways but thought to use my 10K lathe and take some pics. I started with my home made square tool block and clamped the arbor in it with a cool looking slide clamp i just had to buy. Then i shimmed up the tool block so the center of the shaft was inline with the #3 MT dead center located in my lathes spindle. I used a steel rule to tell if it needed to come up or go down. Then i raised the block until the ruler was plumb (straight up and down for those that don't know). Then i chucked up a 3/16" end mill in my home made ER40 collet chuck (love that thing) and i tightened the gib screws a twang in the cross slide to keep the chatter down. Moved the belt over a few grooves in the pulleys to get the spindle up to speed for the small end mill and proceded to cut the slot. Took about 5 cuts until it was deep enough to measure with my steel ruler. Perfect fit...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Nov 12, 2011)

Don't know why it chose that order to load the pics in but i did it twice and the order is still screwed up...Bob


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 12, 2011)

I have done a little milling on my Atlas. Chatter is sure is a problem. As for the photos I've had similar problems on other sites as well. No worries, we will figure it out. Some of us are just twisted that way!


----------



## aametalmaster (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is a little video...Bob
http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/aametalmaster/?action=view&current=MOV02379.mp4


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 12, 2011)

Bob,

Nice post. Centering up doesn't get any clearer than your 'ruler' pic. Very nice.

I assume you selected your photos all in one batch. The software may then post them alpha-numerically. If a particular order is needed, posting the pics individually, especially in-line, may give you what you want. That would let you caption each one as you go.


----------

